# Help Dating Wittnauer Please



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all, I am trying to date a Wittnauer that appears 50's or 60's. No numbers to be seen on movement but insde case cover reads 1256847 and 19-306. I've looked at the Longines dating tables but according to them there should be an eight digit code for the apparent age of this watch and not a seven digit (1256847).

Any suggestions guys? :dntknw:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

streety said:


> Any suggestions guys? :dntknw:


Some reasonably large photos of the front, back and inside of the watch would help, I imagine.

Later,

William


----------

